# Aliens Movies



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

My favorite movie is Aliens. Wondering if there are any Aliens fans out there. I think the 2nd movie is the best. The movie is so much my favorite that I named my dog off of the main star. Ripley. Of course he acts more like the aliens than the main star.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Aliens was a totally badass movie. Definitely the best (and my favorite) of the series.

"Game over man!"


----------



## 967-Evil (Aug 22, 2004)

Aliens is my favorite movie ever.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

One part that bugged me about the movie.
In the edited for TV version there is a part where they welded themseves in the medical wing and out side automated machine guns are just balsting the hell out of the aliens until they run out of ammo. It's not in the theater version. those guns rocked! whasupwidat?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

HibLaGrande said:


> One part that bugged me about the movie.
> In the edited for TV version there is a part where they welded themseves in the medical wing and out side automated machine guns are just balsting the hell out of the aliens until they run out of ammo. It's not in the theater version. those guns rocked! whasupwidat?


You might want to pick up The Directors Cut DVD, HiBla, or even *The Alien Quadrilogy* The restored footage is back in it and it's all of over 21/2 hours long. Worth whatever you pay for it.

I love*Aliens,* in some ways it is much better than the original. The first was a haunted house movie in space, while the second was an on the edge of your seat, nail biting action flick all the way. Too bad they had to **** up the franchise in *Alien 3.* if David Fincher hadn't directed the great movie *Fight Club* then I just wouldn't have had any further use for the man. So I guess I can forgive him for making a totally crap movie.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I didn't know that Sinister, thank you. 

Of course, I really liked the 1 and 2 movie. The rest kinda start to slacked a little. They should have had me wright the story, I would have made it good. I think they should have it so the Aliens reach earth. And you can guess what hits the fan. An Alien gets into Ripley's cat, and that is how it gets to Earth. I love this already. Maybe the guys who draw the Monsters Unleashed could draw the characters. I like this already. Each week, they show what happends to Earth as the Aliens take over. Whooo!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

You're welcome, DT. 

In the Directors Cut of *Alien Resurrection* (also in the Quad) The Betty makes it to Earth's surface. I don't know if anyone has seen it or not, but it is very reminiscent of *Army of Darkness'* original ending. No Ripley doesn't have beard...Oops! A major spoiler there...Nah, she does have a beard.  

As for the Aliens making an appearance anytime soon, don't count on it. Raxl and I are up to our elbows in the storylines we are immersed in right now with no Aliens or Predators in sight. Sorry, DT.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

What I love about Aliens (and Predator for that matter) are the sheer number of memorable lines: "We're on an express elevator to hell! Goin' down!" "I don't know which species is worse, you don't see them f&%#g each other over for a percentage" and my favorite, "F%$ you, mang!" 
BTW anyone see SNL when they did "Alienses"? Dana Carvey as Hudson was histerical!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Oh, well Sinister, it was a thought. I guess I will have to make my own. Of course, I would have to learn to draw. Anyone have an Aliens paint by numbers books? LOL.

Kevin, I wish I had seen that one. I have been slowly not watching the show since the old SNL Characters found other jobs. Eddie Murphy etc. My favorite quote is the one when Hicks says, "When they said Alien, Vasques thought they said Ilegal Alien and signed up. Then she says, "F*ck you man."

Speaking of Aliens(Ha ha), there is a guy that made a hell of a Aliens prop. You must see. Here is the link. You have probably heard of Dr. Slickshill's Sideshow of Monstrous Oddities.

http://www.hauntpics.com/gallery/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=10091&pos=1


----------

